# th gayest thing ever



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i rode home on my bike today, and in my driveway, was my eveglades ratssnake, that has been gone for literally like over a year, as i went to grab him, he went into the engine of my car, i scared him oout part, only to find he slithered into a different part, i tried and tried for liek 2 hours, and he seem to have disapeared, im so pissed off


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

i undersatnd your fustration :nod: , it sucks not catching a snake that you want to catch, there really fast, and wild snakes, the ones i go after anyways go crazy and bite as much as they can :nod:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

soooo this was a pet snake that got loose???


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i bought it from a petstore like a year and a half ago, i had it for like 6 months and it got loose in my house, that was like a year ago, yesterday i saw it crawling in my front lawn and when it saw me in went up the wheel of my parents toyota rav4, it took me like 3 hours but i did get it out, and it has already started eating again


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

cool story, not a big fan of rats but... pic?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Make SURE its in a new cage. They remember how they escape their old cages. I am so glad you caught him again, nothing beats that feeling of being "reunited"


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

I once got my cornsnake stuck in the floor air con vent in my car. then also got a baby asian water monitor to hide himself in the same spot. Cars have many hiding places for herps.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Ummm that is the most weirdest and coolest crap i have heard in like a week lol how much has it grown since its been in your yard for a yard?


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Pretty gay


----------

